# Licorice, Pepper, and girls



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pepper's and Licorice's young girls are now about five weeks old.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Awww. Hehe, egg cartons are so much fun. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it's hard to resist taking pix of the fun! Especially as it's the first 'toy' these girls have had, and I'm glad I didn't wait another day as it already looks like aspen mixed with paper bedding instead of an egg carton sitting on aspen.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

so sweet


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

That last picture is just too cute  
It makes me want more meeces!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

You got blazes!

I've got a real soft spot for blazed animals. I'm so dissapointed my tri was a chimera, I must smuggle some if I ever come over. 
I'll make little bra compartments and store one in each boob  .....sounds like a plan  .


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hooray for cardboard egg boxes! :lol: Don`t know what we`d do without them! Very cute mice there moustress.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

That first picture is adorable :lol:


----------

